# Best Cooking music?



## JDP (Oct 19, 2006)

While in the kitchen I love to crack open a bottle of wine and listen to the Gypsy Kings. It's great music to cook to.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 19, 2006)

I like Gypsy Kings too. When I am cooking I usually put on our cable channel that has all music - although there are many types of music to choose - classical, jazz, 70s, 80s, 90s - I usually always pick "Singers and Standards" - my favorite. Oh, and I like the wine too.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 19, 2006)

Usually listen to the OLD country or the 60s oldies.Will have to try wine with that .


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

i like to listen to _both_ kinds of music. country _and_ western...

j/k. 

i'm kinda weird about music. i like to be able to concentrate on it, so i tend to prefer silence or just the noise of the tv when i'm doing most things at home, like cooking. i've always been amazed at people who could read or study while listening to music.

however, i do like to listen to loud, angry music if i'm driving (i'm the guy sitting in traffic, singing at the top of his lungs with the windows rolled up  ), or if i'm skating or skiing.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2006)

I _allways_ listen to Jazz... my favorite is Joe Williams, sometimes with the Count Basie Orchestra, sometimes without...  but I vary the selections often and love other artists, as well.  I also feature a cd every month on my web site, beneath the recipe of the month, and call it "Cookin' Jazz to Cook To!"

The wine goes without saying!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 19, 2006)

Any of a million options, as long as they're (1) singable and (2) danceable.

Gypsy Kings fits (even if I sing completely fake Spanish!)


----------



## cjs (Oct 19, 2006)

wine, old country and/or  Bochelli - husband always knows something good's coming out of the kitchen when he walks in hearing Bochelli shaking the timbers of the house...


----------



## lulu (Oct 19, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I _allways_ listen to Jazz... my favorite is Joe Williams, sometimes with the Count Basie Orchestra, sometimes without...  but I vary the selections often and love other artists, as well.  I also feature a cd every month on my web site, beneath the recipe of the month, and call it "Cookin' Jazz to Cook To!"
> 
> The wine goes without saying!



I'll direct my husband to your site.....

We only have jazz on while cooking if we have friends over, it stops us getting into "discussions" about silly things that cause us to rewind other wise our cooking conversations went something like:

Lulu:  Uh, I don't need this 3 minute bar bass solo right now, this is meant to be fun
DH; well, its only 2 minutes and 36 six seconds.  Its a play on the  16 bar solo he did on the last recording of this, count it, so you're alright, shhh, listen
Lulu: its still too long, skip, skip.  And stir that pan, its sticking 
DH counts  Lulu starts to fume. Pot starts to burn.  CD gets changed.  

DH has an encaeclopaedic knowledge of jazz (jazz musician who even wrote his undergraduate thesis on Ellington).  I am distinctly less knowledgable then him and find what I call man jazz (yep, long, long long, bass and drum solos and mad bumblebee playing) distinctly off putting.  Neither of us are much into modern jazz. 

we have either singalong eighties music, our dance or chillout when we cook together....he might do jazz, I might do classsical when we are cooking separately.  we actually have a special and morbid little tune we wrote called "die little fishies" that we sing to steaming mussels.  the mussel cooking ritual just isn't the same without it    Our normal jazz comprimise might be jazz standards arranged so that we can sing along to them...but even that causes "discussion"


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

rofl lulu. mad bumblebees.

could we get a few bars of "die little fishies"? reminds me of roly-poly fish head soup!


----------



## JDP (Oct 19, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Any of a million options, as long as they're (1) singable and (2) danceable.
> 
> Gypsy Kings fits (even if I sing completely fake Spanish!)


 
You do that too? I thought I was the only one. I actually found myself dancing and singing happily to a song until my wife informed it was a song about a son pleading to his father to stop beating his mother. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## lulu (Oct 19, 2006)

Mad bumblebees.  DH's first instument is the sax, luckily he is a good player and not a mad bee....

I can barely believe I admitted the existance of "Die little fishies" (we did used to be serious musicians!), I draw the line and giving the lyrics and notation!  ROFL (and blushing)


----------



## Constance (Oct 19, 2006)

I like the old standards...Aerosmith, Erik Clapton, BB King, Johnny Winters, the Stones, the Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Jon Bon Jovi, etc.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2006)

Really depends on the mood. Sometimes jazz, some times something harder. Typically raegae, or something "feel good"...

ALOT OF NPR!


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 19, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I _allways_ listen to Jazz... my favorite is Joe Williams, sometimes with the Count Basie Orchestra, sometimes without... but I vary the selections often and love other artists, as well. I also feature a cd every month on my web site, beneath the recipe of the month, and call it "Cookin' Jazz to Cook To!"
> 
> The wine goes without saying!


 
I love jazz too, CJ.  Joe Williams is also a favorite of mine.

BC


----------



## RMS (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the 80's music.  B-52's is great for cleaning up the kitchen (or any room) 
But usually I listen to David Bowie, no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 19, 2006)

When I am in the kitchen cooking I usually turn on the TV to see if the Cooking Channel on.  If not I usually listen to the oldies but goodies.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 19, 2006)

I think my sig says what I listen to for anytime of the day or for doing anything!!!


----------



## black chef (Oct 19, 2006)

it's jazz for me... 100%.

try out Joe Sample's Invitation for the ultimate cooking & dining mood music... IMO, the most romantic album ever.

or, you can try Shirley Horn's Loving You album... her voice is amazing.

after dinner, put on some Chris Botti Night Sessions... smooth, laid back trumpet.

those all get the job done for me.


----------



## amber (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm like bucytom, I need the tv noise when cooking or silence.  If I'm exercising then the music is on!  Usually pop music or anything that has a good beat.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 19, 2006)

Our music tastes are all over the map but the kitchen radio is always tuned to country.

Love the "story" songs.  Especially a current one...Brad Paisley's "Fore She Was Mama."  Cracks me up. 

Yup, kiddies, mom and dad had a life before you came along.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 19, 2006)

I love all kinds of music but today I listened to an old Glenn Miller CD. Yesterday it was Mark Lowry's On Broadway. Before that it was, "The Hollywood Musicials" from 1927 to 1945. I also keep handy my Andrew Lloyd Webber Gold and the greatest hits of Debussy.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 19, 2006)

Usually,l  have on WBGO out of Newark, NJ.  It's listener supported Jazz and absolutely wonderful.  

I may put on Etta James, something from Preservation Hall, and I positively love the soundtrack from Garden State.


----------



## JDP (Oct 19, 2006)

This is the first thread that I posted that has gotten this many respones. With the variety of musics that are playing it would be interesting to see how it correlates with the food being made. In my original post I stated I liked listening to the Gypsy Kings and a bottle of wine.

My wine is Crianza, Garnacha or other rich Spanish reds along with big Zins and Cabs. My foods may not always be Latin or Spanish but seem to carry over some notes of those styles. I love the flavors and life they bring to the meal. This isn't even my heritage. I am Norwegian, Irish and German and the spiceyest thing my mother cooked with was green bell pepper. Does anyone else's food go with the music your listening to?

JDP


----------



## lulu (Oct 20, 2006)

Well we listen to all sorts as I said....and we cook all sorts too, but just as we have old faithful cds/radio we have meals that we return to again and again and love and appreciate rather than eat out of lack of inspiration.

The fishy song always and only applies to shell fish, and mussels most of all, though!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 20, 2006)

Generally speaking, exuberance is the common thread for me.


----------



## corazon (Oct 20, 2006)

Most of the time I like something upbeat. Music that makes me move fast. Personally, the Beastie Boys do it for me.  

When I'm in a slow mood, I like more subdued tunes.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 20, 2006)

Food TV or Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2006)

Jesse Cook, Norah Jones here.


----------



## Opiñanita (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a c.d. that is pretty old of Bjork singing jazz in Icelandic with her Father's jazz band. It's very fun and upbeat and I have no idea what she's saying, but I fake too fake sing Icelandic.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 21, 2006)

cora, the beasties?!?!  i guess you didn't expect to catch the crew rhymin'!  

opinionita, everyting is muuuuuuuuusikal. muuuuuuuusikallllll.


----------



## Opiñanita (Oct 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> opinionita, everyting is muuuuuuuuusikal. muuuuuuuusikallllll.



HIlarious!!!


----------



## corazon (Oct 22, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> cora, the beasties?!?! i guess you didn't expect to catch the crew rhymin'!


Yep, the beasties.  I listen to a lot of different stuff.  My sis just sent me some bluegrass that I'll listen to today.  Johnny Cash has always been a big fave.  Moby, Wyclef, Norah Jones, lots of stuff.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 26, 2008)

My favorite music for cooking is music from the 70s.  IMHO that was the best decade for classic rock, dance, funk & R&B. I am also a huge fan of Salsa music.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, how big a shovel did you require to dig this up??

I'm still listening to WBGO Jazz.  When that doesn't come in clearly enough (oh how I so detest static) I put on one of the thousand music channels that fios gives me.  I like the retro-active station that plays music from the 80s


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 26, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Wow, how big a shovel did you require to dig this up??
> 
> I'm still listening to WBGO Jazz.  When that doesn't come in clearly enough (oh how I so detest static) I put on one of the thousand music channels that fios gives me.  I like the retro-active station that plays music from the 80s


 
I just did a good search, I was thinking of a cooking music thread but didn't wan't to redo it if they already had one.


----------

